# placeur



## agatheanders

Nel testo che sto traducendo il termine "placeur" è utilizzato per indicare le persone che, negli aeroporti, aiutano gli aerei a sistemarsi nelle piazzole di sosta. Non riesco a scoprire come si chiamano in italiano.
grazie mille,
anders


----------



## matoupaschat

Ti sarà forse utile QUESTO .


----------



## Giorgia X

Tu ne sai più di me matoupaschat. Non avevo mai sentito movieri e certamente non avrei associato questa parola con quella inglese. S'impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo al mondo. Grazie e tanti saluti dall'Italia.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgia X,

 Scusa, ma dove si è parlato di "moviere"? Si tratta di un aeroporto civile se ho capito bene.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
in effetti da qualche parte traducono _marshaller _con movieri (alla fine del primo paragrafo del link che hai postato), fatto sta che negli aeroporti civili in generale credo si mantenga il termine inglese, come del resto si fa per molte altre cose ...

Buona serata e... buona notte!


----------



## matoupaschat

Effettivamente, sono stanco, cara Nunou. Fosse stato scritto a lettere gigantesche, non lo avrei visto lo stesso.
Buona notte, zzzzzz....scusa, biz!


----------



## Nunou

Ma scusa di che?!!!
Ci mancherebbe...

Biz...zzzz ...et hop, tout le monde au dodo! 

P.S.: io non sto messa meglio di te, oltre alla stanchezza ho pure la febbre...


----------

